

Datastore: Implementation of the GAE Datastore using Hadoop and HBase - yarapavan
https://code.google.com/p/datastore/

======
powera
This seems to have had no activity in 2 years.

Since that time, App Engine now has a Java Runtime, which would be useful
instead of porting the client library from Python.

